# The Book of Souls



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I finished making our book of souls 

It's a large black loose leaf binder and I covered it front/back and inside using liquid latex and single ply toilet paper. I painted it with minwax stain. I love the way it came out! We're going to have all our guests sign the book before entering the haunt walkthrough.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that is nice! great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that looks cool cass...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You nailed the texture.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks folks! I've decided to age the sheets that I put in the binder. I think it would look better than clean loose leaf paper. I'm going to take printer paper and dab a wet Earl Gray teabag all over it (front and back). Then crumple the paper and straighten it out and let dry. I tested it on one sheet and it looks fantastic. The aged appearance really looks well with the book color.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That sounds awsome Cassie. You have done a super job on your book so far.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!What a great idea!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

To me, it has the look of scarred skin... pretty damn scary, actually. Very cool!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

How did you get that fantastic texture? It's perfect.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Super cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, very spooky, that thing freaks me out!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job!


----------

